# Crisis Squatting Report 2011



## nikhil madhusudhanan (May 30, 2020)

@nikhil madhusudhanan submitted a new file to the library:

Crisis Squatting Report 2011 - An evidence review



> About Crisis
> Crisis is the national charity (UK) for single homeless people. We are dedicated to ending homelessness by delivering life-changing services and campaigning for change.



Click here for more info!


----------

